# Enter Network Password - Outlook 2007, Hooray A Solution!



## VinceS (Apr 15, 2011)

Given the amount of angst people have been having with this topic over the years, including myself, I figured I better share the simple solution I stumbled across whilst checking details. Basically it is to check that your POP server is IDENTICAL to what Yahoo require. The thing is that once mine was, they changed and I didn't notice!

So go open your email account in Yahoo!7, click on Pop & Forwarding - it should be checked if this has worked routinely before. Click on the little "?" next to the *Allow your Yahoo!7 Mail to be POPed*  and ensure you are using what it says!

For Australia this is POP or Forward your Yahoo!7 Mail inbox elsewhere | Yahoo!7 Mail Help and what has happened is Yahoo dropped off the .au from the POP server address. I have two POP'd Yahoo accounts which will go weeks or months without issue using the .au POP, regardless of the software on the PC (Win 7 Ultimate 64 now) and was an issue in Outlook 2003 on 32 bit XP before.

Today the problem cropped up again after about a month of "silence". And a detailed check around the loop found the (now) obvious problem, I hope this helps you to.

Some of the prior (now closed) topics re this are as follows, all a case of "same shyte different day". Is the POP address the issue for everyone? Well I wouldn't know, but if I change it the problem goes away, if I change it back the problem returns. UNDOUBTEDLY if I change it back tomorrow there will be no problem either as whatever the underlying server issue is will have passed as it usually does, although sometimes the problem does last for a few days and I have even resorted to manual checking of the email addresses on a couple of occasions as it is such a death by 1,000 cuts otherwise!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/enter-network-password-outlook-2007-a-429803.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/enter-network-password-constantly-511710.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/outlook-2007-enter-network-password-madness-237026.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-keeps-poping-up-in-outlook-2003-a-88440.html


----------

